# Window jamb extensions



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you going to leave the windows in place? Extend the out side jambs?

Or remove the windows and add jamb extenders to the inside?

Let us know--Also--If you can post a picture or two it will help you get a better answer.--Mike--


----------



## wmjdr (Jun 7, 2010)

The windows are staying in place, I was thinking about extending the existing jambs, I just wasn't sure if I could take out the existing jambs while leaving the window in place.

Probably won't have any pictures, sorry.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's O.K.--I never figured out how to post pictures my self.

I'm not sure how to guide you on that on--I'm an inside trim guy--

Hopefully Tom Struble,Jhaslip or one of the siding pros will be home from work soon.--Mike--


----------



## wmjdr (Jun 7, 2010)

that's what I'd like advice on. I'll be adding depth on the inside of the house and was curious as to what my options were for the existing vinyl windows, without removing/replacing them. If I lost my intentions in translation I apologize


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’m totally confused.


*“I'm going to remove exterior walls to insulate”.

“If I leave the furring strips on the walls”
*The walls you just removed?

*“If I stud up the walls to put proper insulation in”
*I have to assume your not removing your block walls, do you want to stud up the outside? If so, how thick?

This is one were pictures are needed (for me anyway). I know you told Mike you can’t do pic’s. but maybe a friend can help you out.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

sounds like he means remove the exterior siding and either leave the existing 1x furring or use a 2x on the flat?for more insulation? i would much prefer to have most of the extension jamb in the inside of the house so the units aren't too sunken in,they can get hard to weather proof the deeper they are


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

I guess this is fairly confusing, but I read it as he's just gutting the interior of the outside walls, not the interior walls. I don't think he's touching the outside at all.

All I can say is use as much insulation as you can now, as energy will never get cheaper, nor will there be a better time to install it.

I'd also search around your area for a contractor that can insulate the block cavities with "Core Bond" or the like. It only adds R5 or so, but it doesn't take away any more interior space.

On edit, I would either add to the existing ext. jambs with a small reveal, or return the drywall to the window on 3 sides, with a stool at the bottom. You'd probably want to use a j-channel/drywall reciever at the windows as well.

I can't say that I really like the DW returns personally, but it's your call.


----------

